# what are these samples



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Could someone help identify the following attachments? Some look like walnut but are much denser.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

The 3 on the right look like black walnut.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The first one looks like it could be paduk or osage. The second one almost looks like bloodwood.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

The first one looks like teak and the second possibly rosewood. Have to agree with RJM60 on the other 3.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

From right to left, Number 2 looks like jatoba (Brazilian cherry) to me - very dense and hard. 

Number 3 at first glance looks like oak, if those light spot are the rays that you see when it is quarter-sawn - the picture makes it hard to tell


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Could someone help identify the following attachments? Some look like walnut but are much denser.


go to Paul's site and look at the wood id that you thank it is. Their is a full list . 

Exotic Wood Pictures: Exotic Wood displayed, described, and identified


----------

